# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Attika [Euromagique, Naesborg]

## a.molos

Ενα πλοίο το οποίο δεν κατάφερε σχεδόν τίποτα στην Ελληνική αγορά, ήταν το ΑΤΤΙΚΑ του Απόστολου Βεντούρη. Ηρθε στην Ελλάδα με το όνομα Νaesborg, και δούλεψε στη γραμμή Πάτρα-Μπρίντιζι, τις καλές εποχές (1993) χωρίς όμως να καταφέρει να καθιερωθεί. Παρ΄όλη την χωρητικότητα του είχε συχνά προβλήματα και ήταν πολύ δύσκολο στις μανούβρες.Κατά την γνώμη μου ήταν ένα απο τα πιο αδιάφορα και ασουλούποτα πλοία που πέρασαν απο την Ελλάδα. Χαρακτηριστική είναι η 2η φωτό απο τον απόπλου του πλοίου απο την Πάτρα, οπου μοιάζει με ένα κιβώτιο που επιπλέει.

attika.jpg

attika 001.jpg

attika ...jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Που το θυμήθηκες βρε??? Όπως τα λες είναι, τόσο αδιάφορο που ούτε το σχολιάζει κανείς........ :Razz: 

Ο Σουηδός υποστηρίζει οτι το πλοίο τη σεζόν του 1999 έκανε Ηγουμενίτσα - Μπάρι αλλά εγώ δεν θυμάμαι κάτι τέτοιο. Πράγματι σκέτη αποτυχία αυτό το βαπόρι. Ακόμα και το VALENTINO εκείνη την εποχή, πιο κομψό ήταν μπροστά του. 

Πω πω το θάψαμε κανονικά το καημένο, ντροπή μας!!!

----------


## a.molos

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για την ευκαιρία που μου έδωσες να συνεχίσω το ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών αυτού του μοναδικού πλοίου, που όπως και εσύ είπες, λίγοι θα το θυμούνται. 
Απο την Πάτρα και η επόμενη, με διαφορετικό όμως βάψιμο, πιθανόν προγενέστερο του προηγούμενου( με τα διακριτικά της εταιρείας σε ασπρο φόντο) καθώς δεν έχω σημειώσει ημερομηνία στη φωτογραφία.Διπλα του το ομόσταυλο Αγία Μεθοδία, κατόπιν Ταξιάρχης της ΝΕΛ.

attika....jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Πρέπει να ομολογήσω Αντώνη οτι στο αρχείο σου έχεις διαμάντια.......Μπράβο!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Εμένα αυτό το καράβι δεν μου ήταν αδιάφορο, αλλά να πω την αλήθεια δεν το "πήγαινα".
Δεν μπορούσα να χωνέψω οτι αυτό το μαραφέτι ερχόταν να συναγωνιστεί βαπόρια τύπου Εγνατία, Αίολος ή όποιο άλλο κλασσικό επιβατηγό.

Το ΑΤΤΙΚΑ δρομολογήθηκε Πάτρα-Πρίντεζι το Νοέμβρη του '94 με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς 500 επιβατών. Τρείς μήνες μετά ναυλώθηκε με το ΑΓΙΑ ΜΕΘΟΔΙΑ στη Eurolink και μετονομάστηκε ΕUROMAGIQUE.
To 1997/98 ήταν ναυλωμένο στη Isnasa.
Επέστρεψε το 1999, πραγματι στη γραμμή Πάτρα-Μπάρι, χωρίς να μετονομαστεί και με σημαία Μπαχάμας.
Πρέπει να έδεσε στο τέλος της σεζόν, και έμεινε μέχρι τον Ιούνιο του 2003 στην Ελευσίνα οπότε και πήγε για σκραπ στην Ινδία.

----------


## sea_serenade

Ellinis, το 1999 ταξίδευε για λογαριασμό της AK Ventouris? Πάντως Ηγουμενίτσα δεν πρέπει να έπιανε που λέει ο Σουηδός, θα το θυμόμουν.

----------


## Ellinis

ναι, για την ΑΚ ταξίδεψε αλλά απ'ευθείας. Πρέπει να ήταν το μόνο πλοίο της που ταξίδεψε εκείνη τη σεζόν.

----------


## sea_serenade

Ε ναι, λογικά. Αφού τα υπόλοιπα την είχανε κάνει διακριτικά απο την Αδριατική. Πάλι καλά δηλαδή που έμεινε και ένας ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ να μας θυμίζει τα παλιά......

----------


## Rocinante

Σας εχω μερικα νεα.
Ως φαν του συγκεκριμενου πλοιου  :Wink:  θα ειδατε οτι το πλοιο τελικα δυαλυθηκε το 2003...
Μονο που ειχε και συγγενεις...
Αδελφακια!!!!!
1) Vallmo νυν Faina
Το πλοιο αυτο συνεχιζει να ταξιδευει. Δυστυχως υπηρξε μια πολυ δυσαρεστη ιστορια μιας και τον Σεπτεμβριο του 2008 το πλοιο επεσε στα χερια Σομαλων πειρατων και μετα απο 5 μηνες και αφου καταβληθηκαν μεγαλα λυτρα απελευθερωθηκε. Ο καπετανιος του ομως πεθανε υπο αδιευκρινηστες συνθηκες. Το δε φορτιο του ηταν λιγο περιεργο.
Ολα αυτα βεβαια σας τα λεω με τα λιγα Σουηδικα που ξερω ( Ψεματαααα το Translator εβαλα... :Wink:  )
Και παμε στην μεγαλη εκπληξη.
2) LINNE νυν Strada Corsara
Αγαπητοι a.molos και sea serenade εχετε την ευκαιρια με ενα μικρο ταξιδακι να θαυμασετε στην επιστροφη του πλοιου (Απο που θα δειτε...) το ομορφο αυτο βαπορι και να ξαναθυμηθειτε το Attika που τοσο πολυ σας εντυπωσιασε και δεν μπορειτε να ξεχασετε :mrgreen:

Υ/Γ Ειδα οτι μπηκε και ο Ellinis στη συζητηση. Εχεις και εσυ την ευκαιρια να το θυμηθεις Αρη μου...

----------


## a.molos

Οταν λοιπόν, μετά την επιτυχημένη του πορεία στη γραμμή της Ιταλίας :Smile: , το πλοίο ναυλώθηκε σε άλλες ευρωπαικές( EUROLINK) & ευρω-αφρικανικές γραμμές (με την Ισπανική ISNASA), άλλαξε χρώματα ( πιο όμορφα ομολογουμένως) όνομα & σημαία, όπως προηγουμένως είπε και ο Εllinis, αλλά του προσέθεσαν και επιπλέον καμπίνες στην πρύμνη του, ένα είδος κουτιού -αλλά Θεόφιλος ..περίπου- όπως καθαρά φαινεται και απο τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες στο Ν.Μ.Δ .

euromagique.jpg

euromagique...jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστός ο Αντώνης και με αδιάσειστα στοιχεία όπως πάντα!!!!

----------

